# Anyone know where to buy Peppermint Cordial?



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

As per subject, please help xx


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

Just had a quick look online and apparently both Tesco and Asda sell Schweppes peppermint cordial £1.19 for a litre bottle


----------



## kitkat79 (Feb 12, 2010)

is this to help combat windy pops and general bloat ??!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for looking it up, duh why didn't I think of that.

Laproscopic wind pain.


----------

